# brazilian straighrening and hair relaxers



## RoseyPosey (Oct 23, 2008)

Has anyone had this done? 
If so, do youhave before and after pictures?

I have naturally curly hair. not kinky or super frizzy, just natural curls. 
sort of like this but brown and longer like mid length. 
http://www.hair-styles-secrets-revea...ages/pic16.jpg

how did you like it? from what ive read its really great.

how can i go about finding a salon? im in east TN and searched a ton in my area but many only offered "relaxers" or "ethnic hair relaxers".
how much did you pay?


Or have any of you have your hair relaxed at a salon? 


TIA!!!


----------



## Nox (Oct 23, 2008)

Be careful with those Brazilian Thermal Straighteners... it has formaldehyde in it.  (I actually worry about the repeated exposure for salon workers more than the occasional user.)

Some folks come out from it okay, and then there is one person who has reportedly died, and it was directly attributed to that toxic cocktail.  You don't know if you'll have that reaction until it actually happens to you.  If I were you, I wouldn't take that slim chance.

A relaxer should do you just fine.  An experienced and reputable salon stylist will know the right kind to use on your personal hair type.  Keep asking around and doing research, that is the best way to find out about different processes.


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 23, 2008)

I've heard Brazilian straightening is very dangerous for your hair, as well as you health. Allure ran an article a while back concerning it's side effects and said to be careful as some hairdressers will not honestly admit that it's hazardous.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 24, 2008)

Well i do know its hazardous, and thats why im kindof leaning more towards the Japanese thermal re-conditioning which is a straightening procedure. Butit is costly.

But will a relaxer give my haire that smooth shiny-ness?


----------



## Monsterbilly (Oct 25, 2008)

Not all brazilian straightening and relaxers have formaldehyde... in fatc, there's a amount of formaldehyde allowed in cosmetic products which is used only for preservative purpose. The maximum amount is 0,2% as a preservative in cosmetics, or 5% as nail strenghner. 0,2% is not enought to make any difference in the hair and it won't put your health in risk. So, what i mean is that hairdressers do mix formaldehyde in cosmetics, some homemade formulas do have formaldehyde, but if you buy a hair product registered by ANVISA (national agency of sanitary surveillance) it wont have enough formaldehyde to risk your health or it won't have formaldehyde at all.
Here we call that kind of stuff  progressive relaxers. Some alternative for non-formaldehyde progressive relaxers have sodium hydroxide, Ammonium thioglycolate or guanidine. 
As Nox said, the main problem is the exposure for salon workers. A woman did die, but she was allergic, and you can die from eating peanuts if you're allergic to.
Anyway, some people love formaldehyde relaxer and never had any problem with it. In fatc, the formaldehyde forms a coat on the hair cuticle, it doesn't modify the hair structure, so, for your hair, formaldehyde is a lot safer that other methods ( i said hair, not health 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Since the use of formaldehyde is not allowed, there are a lot of homemade recipes, that consists basiclaly in washing the hair with a clarifying shampoo, applying a mixture of keratin, some heat active leave in, and formaldehyde (something like 5%). Then you blow dry and use a ceramic hair straightener. Don't wash or use hair bands for at least 48h.
I'd use a mask and wouldn't apply on the roots.
I've never used it, but they are so popular in Brazil that i've read this kind of recipe in cosmetics message boards all the time, so even though i don't have any personal experience, i know a little bit about it. Plus, i did a little research just so that i don't give any wrong infos here


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks so much! i am still looking into it, but i cant find a salon in my stinking area and have no idea how to search for one!


----------



## Korms (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoseyPosey* 

 
_But will a relaxer give my haire that smooth shiny-ness?_

 
I can't tell from your photo if you do or not, but if you have european hair a relaxer will most probably cause your hair to fry and break off at the roots.  I read so many horror stories on the madradhair community on LiveJournal of girls who use relaxers on non afro hair and it all ends in disaster.  I would be very wary!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 29, 2008)

I dont suggest getting a relaxer. It messed up my hair's texture and is pretty harsh....I dont get them anymore.

Ive gotten the Brasilian hair keratin treatment done on my hair. It did have formaldehyde in it. Definetly watch out, because hairdressers will lie and say it doesnt have formaldehyde. I work in a salon, and they tried pulling that shit with me. I was the first person who had it done and they kept telling me Id be fine, but I didnt want formaldehyde in my hair or near me.

We use La Brasiliana treatment, and they came out with one with zero formaldehyde. Now I am excited for this again....

Relaxers didnt do anything to my hair except make it less curly and nappy. Thats it

But the Brasilian treatment made my hair look and feel extremely healthy, extremely soft, extremely shiny, just....great. It didnt take the curl out, just loosened it a bit and made it soft and less frizzy, and it cut my straightening time in half. I seriously love this treatment just make sure they are using one without formaldehyde and u should be fine!

Id google or call around salons near you and see if they offer the treatment. Its fairly new I think, and at the hair show in NYC in April, there were a lottttttttt of people introducing the La Brasiliana treatment. So i guess its becoming pretty popular.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you soooo much! I cant find any salons in my area that do it!

Will the formaldye be really bad for me though?


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 29, 2008)

I would try Yelp.com or ask on Craigslist.org for your city under "Services" or I get the most responses under "Rants & Raves". That's what I do when I'm looking for a really out there thing that is usually word of mouth in my city. I found an asian hair salon that did the Japanese hair straightening for $150 dollars and I had it quoted to me before at $400+. It wasn't for me, it was for a friend but she loved it. 

I have curly hair and I feel your pain. I actually embraced my curls and went to a salon that really knows how to deal with curls and it just makes it easier/cheaper in the long run. If you've ever wanted to try that route you should try the forums and salon search at naturallycurly.com .


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 31, 2008)

Formaldehyde is a carcinogen....it causes cancer. Im not sure what it does for the hair, but having it so close to ur face isnt good....plus the steam from the flat iron and blow dryer really makes the chemicals come into the air a lot. Like the lady who does it at my salon, has to do it in a well ventilated area, and it still kind of gets to her. It burned my throat and nose a little...

Definetly dont go with the formaldehyde. They make the same formula, minus that ingredient.


----------



## Monsterbilly (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, formaldehyde is a carcinogen, but then again, if you use it once every 2 months, and always do a allergy test and use a mask and safety glasses (maybe swimming glasses) you'll be ok. 
If someone here had anatomy classes, should know that a little formaldehyde won't kill you. I know i did, my eyes were always burning during the classes, the formaldehyde used to preserve corpses is in a much higher concentration. And it was only for once a week during a semester, the teacher was exposed everyday. She didn't drop dead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, i'm not pro-formaldehyde, just like to look at both sides.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 1, 2008)

Thats the way I saw it. But at the same time, I dont really want to risk anything, and being around something thats known to be so unhealthy, Id just rather not. Its like being around someone who smokes right next to you...the smoke may not kill you, but Im sure its not good for u to be around.

And it was easy as pie for my salon to order the formula with zero formaldehyde. Im just saying


----------



## mtrimier (Nov 1, 2008)

i had my hair relaxed and it just didn't feel "right" to me. made my hair feel like a doll's hair, plastic-y. it was straight, I could still wear it curly and it didn't frizz as much, but still was fake feeling to me. Just a weird texture for me.

as far as the formaldehyde, i had enough exposure in labs in undergrad and at home (but not MY home ) in the family mortuary with my uncle and grandfather. I'm still alive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am not all "woo hoo formaldehyde! where's my straw!", but maybe you can find out the percentage of the formula the salon (you eventually find) uses so you can decide or see if they can order the zero formaldehyde one for you? If they want your business, they'll do it.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks ladies. i am STILL on the hunt. IF anyone knows of a salon anywhere in the EAST TN region, i will seriously drive there for this! 

Plus, my nail polish i used last night has formaldehyde in it. um i havent died from that. 

i reallly want this so bad, i just need to find a dang salon!!! =[[[


----------



## dykeadellic (Dec 3, 2008)

Don't do a relaxer. Typically, it's best for african type hair. And if you plan on doing it a lot, it will be TOO harsh on someone who isn't african. What will work fine though is called hot oil or hot waxing your hair. My friend Lynvia is Russian, and she gets that done to her hair and it comes out soft, straight, glossy, and overall gorgeous. It's also more well-known and would be easier for you to find a hairstylist who knows about it. Hope I helped!


----------

